# NFC Kittens - 9 wks and all Fluff Balls



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Had a fab photo session with the kittens today and thought i would share 

Some group shot's




























Crimson Truffle AKA Horatio









Pied Piper AKA Pie









Breeze









Smarty Pants - AKA Smarty









Kato









Dylan









Indiana Jones AKA Mr Jones









Thank you for looking


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Excuse me....is there a Mod online who can look in here and remove this thread??? It is SO not fair to make us all jealous!
Hmm, I am choosing between Breeze and Pie!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

my goodness getting more and more gorgeous. If I wasn't getting Boo Boo [Don't know what we will change name to yet!] I could be seriously tempted!


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you so much, so pleased you like them. Its going to be so hard for us when they have to leave as i know i am going to blubber like a baby 

Mum is keeping Horatio but as i am moving in to my own place in a couple of months i am seriously considering keeping one and i can't decide between Kato, Mr Jones and Pie


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub: They are adorable


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> If I wasn't getting Boo Boo


Mods, Mods!!! Now Cazzer is taunting me with Boo boo, this really is all very unpleasant.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

I WANT THEM ALL!!! OMG THEY ARE AMAZING I WANT I WANT I WANT!!!!!!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:They give me butterflies in my tummy they are so cute!!! :drool: I can't afford to get another one though and I would be in sooooo much trouble :crying: :cryin:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely pictures love the tortie and the red
if we all keep going we will win everyone around to getting wegies


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Beautiful babies and so so lovely pictures I love the little high white tortie girl. They are lovely. 

At this rate we will have to have a Wegie forum x

Izzie


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

oh my god they are gorgeous I want them all!!! xx


----------



## TimTam (Jul 8, 2011)

What gorgeous kittens - I especially love Mr Jones' picture. I love it when kittens put their head on one side. My kitten does it a lot and it's so cute! *butter wouldn't melt in his mouth*


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> my goodness getting more and more gorgeous. If I wasn't getting Boo Boo [Don't know what we will change name to yet!] I could be seriously tempted!


i noticed on facebook that jeanette had said he was going to someone with two of her kittens.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

yes Kalle and Kyrre are both babies from Jeanette. They are almost a year older than Boo Boo but their grandparents are Boo Boo's parents! 

Probably going up on Sunday as Jeanette is busy next weekend


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

piccies when you get him. are you going to give him a nordic name?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

we are trying very hard Jenny to find one we both like {its being a huge problem actually, especially as OH wants another K one}.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

when i was looking for torre's name i looked under nordic names for boys


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> we are trying very hard Jenny to find one we both like {its being a huge problem actually, especially as OH wants another K one}.


I just thought, I know a Norwegian called Knut!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks Dante but thats a name already been dismissed!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_gorgeous kittens, really pretty.xxx_


----------

